# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  NIMES (30) : LA CHIENNE EST RENTRÉE BATTUE, TORTURÉE, ABUSÉ MAIS OÙ EST L'AUTRE CHIEN

## The lovecats

SOS - APPEL À TEMOINS : 

Message de la propriétaire : 
" Mes chiens sont partis vendredi soir. La femelle labrador est revenue dans cet état. L'oreille arrachée, la gueule complètement éclatée, les yeux fermés et gonflés. Le rectum et tout son intérieur déchiré. Le véto lui a coupé l'oreille et elle n'a plus de sensiblisation de sa queue. Ce n'est pas un accident de la route, c'est apparement l'oeuvre d'une personne " humaine " si ce nom peut lui être attribuée. Je n'ose pas savoir ce que doit subir mon autre chien !!! "


 


Voici l'autre chien qui n'est toujours pas réapparu : il s'appelle DOGUER 
À savoir que les deux chiens ne se quittent jamais ...

  

SA VIE EST EN DANGER. IL FAUT LE RETROUVER 

IL EST ACTIVEMENT RECHERCHÉ VERS NIMES DANS LE GARD (30) 


Un événement a été créé sur fb pour retrouver DOGUER et organiser une battue demain 

https://www.facebook.com/events/769666969813056/?source=1

'Voici l'annonce sur pet Alert 30 
https://www.facebook.com/Pet.Alert.Fr.30/photos/a.996230457060238.1073741854.511527978863824/1040610922622191/?type=1

----------


## laurence b

il faut diffuser le maximun  sur tous les réseaux sociaux  pour essayer de trouver des gens qui auraient vu ces 2  chiens   pendant leur ballade mortelle .
pauvre bêtes, je compatis à la douleur des maîtres !!!!!

----------


## bouletosse

Sur FB  

AU 16.03.15 : 22H - STOP DIFFUSION. DOGUER A ÉTÉ RETROUVÉ BLESSÉ. Merci à tous pour votre mobilisation. 

Il aurait une patte sectionné.... à confirmer

----------


## vagabong 68

Comment Est-ce possible ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ils sont tombés sur de la graine de tueurs en série ... espérons qu'ils survivront dans le meilleur état possible, et que le ou les tortionnaires seront retrouvés et sévèrement punis. Tenez nous au courant, qu'on puisse en temps voulus pétitionner.

----------


## ismo

Le chien Doguer a été retrouvé hier soir, également torturé.
La maîtresse a publié des remerciements pour tous, ceux qui se sont mobilisés à distance et sur le terrain pour les recherches...
Elle est très choquée et a besoin de repos.

----------


## The lovecats

Message de la maîtresse de DOGUER 
" Et voilà mon doudou avec une patte en moins mais il est debout c'est un miraculé et surtout avec une force de fou ! Il vous envoie tout plein de bisous merci pour lui à tous vraiment !!!! "

----------


## vagabong 68

Pauvre loulou.
Que lui souhaiter ?
Une vie heureuse, autant que faire se peut, dans sa famille.

Courage.

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est atroce

----------


## mer064

Quele horreur!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## laurence b

il faut se mobiliser pour que ces monstres soient retrouvés sinon ils pourront recommencer  
j'espère qu'il y a eu une plainte de déposée  et que les assos vers Nîmes  vont épauler  cette dame  pour que  ces cinglés soient retrouvés .

----------


## cacaoisis

j'espère  de tout coeur que ces monstres soient retrouvés et sévèrement punis.

a vous les maitres de ces adorables chiens je vous souhaite courage. Heureusement que vous les avez retrouvés . Ils sont maintenant près de vous et j'espère que très vite ils retrouveront une santé. j'ai dans ma meute une chienne qui a aussi subi une maltraitance et qui marche sur trois pattes. Elle a oublié son malheur et court aujourd'hui comme si elle avait toutes pattes.

je pense fort à vous!

----------

